# Selling



## sagewoman (Feb 14, 2013)

How much do you charge for your meat rabbits when you sell them?  I was wondering how and if the price differed around the country.  I am in WA state and here they go for $10.   Also, what in your opinion is the better breed of meat rabbits?


----------



## brentr (Feb 14, 2013)

I suggest you search the message threads on the site.  There are multiple threads with lots of info for both your questions.

As to your second question, you're going to get many, varied opinions.  And they are just that: opinions.  There is no BEST breed.


----------



## hitnspit (Apr 4, 2013)

sagewoman said:
			
		

> How much do you charge for your meat rabbits when you sell them?  I was wondering how and if the price differed around the country.  I am in WA state and here they go for $10.   Also, what in your opinion is the better breed of meat rabbits?


We do NZW and have had very good luck with them for meat. we also raise flemish giants and sometimes cross them. Really nice color to the litter and easier to sell as pets. BUT they get to the 10 to 12 week age to the table they go....


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 4, 2013)

Here in Alberta, Canada, meat rabbits, for breeding, go for $25-$30 each.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 4, 2013)

*Here I get $20 for the males, live or processed, and I get $40 for the females and could possibly get even more. 


I like my Cali's. Extremely hardy and I've never had health problems with them.*


----------



## secuono (Apr 4, 2013)

Meat rabbits, going to be eaten, or meat mutts for any use, go for $5-15. 
Purebreds $20-80.


----------

